# Brown boots for hunting?



## Tronk (16 November 2015)

Hi, I'm new to hunting and was wondering whether I could wear brown long boots? I currently have some black ones which I've hunted & cubbed in but I spotted these http://www.cavaletticlothing.com/sh...mountain-horses-new-regency-high-rider-boots/
and wondered if I should ask Santa for them??! But they're such a lot of money that I don't want to bankrupt Santa for something I can't wear hunting! Thanks.


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (16 November 2015)

Brown boots are fine with ratcatcher but not with a black/navy coat. I wear brown for Autumn hunting with my tweed then black with my navy coat.


----------



## Tronk (16 November 2015)

Thanks Addicted- my OH is very happy with you!! Would you also mind advising- is there any etiquette with regard to whether to wear a navy or black hunting coat? Thank you.


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (16 November 2015)

Tronk said:



			Thanks Addicted- my OH is very happy with you!! Would you also mind advising- is there any etiquette with regard to whether to wear a navy or black hunting coat? Thank you.
		
Click to expand...

Gentlemen normally wear black on the Opening Meet and thereafter, and ladies can wear either black or navy.


----------



## ester (16 November 2015)

Traditionally ladies wear navy, chaps wear black.


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (16 November 2015)

As others have said Gents Black, ladies can be in Navy or Black, it can vary on the hunt but most ladies wear Navy, I prefer navy just look a little less 'harsh' if that makes sense?


----------



## Tronk (16 November 2015)

Ok thanks everyone &#128522;


----------



## okepunya (16 November 2015)

Addicted to Hunting said:



			As others have said Gents Black, ladies can be in Navy or Black, it can vary on the hunt but most ladies wear Navy, I prefer navy just look a little less 'harsh' if that makes sense? 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

where I can Buy it?


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (16 November 2015)

Sorry buy what? 
Hunting coat? Plenty of places with varying prices.


----------



## Welly (17 November 2015)

In my experience get a good wool coat you can buy new, but I have found some great bargains second hand.  There are places that deal in good second hand hunting attire, also eBay.


----------



## Clodagh (17 November 2015)

And you really do get what you pay for. Just make sure it is not a show jacket, or cut like one. And remember you need room for thermals!


----------



## ester (17 November 2015)

My wool hunt coat was practically new off ebay for about £40, I love it!


----------

